# When is this film released in Australia???



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Been dying to find out when this is released. "From up on Poppy Hill" directed by Goro Miyazaki. Falls under the "romance/drama" genre. Does anyone here know when it's gonna be shown in Australia? I actually need to see it as soon as possible.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Wasn't able to find info. Releases in France, Belgium and Switzerland in January 2012.
Do your Aussie Studio Ghibli movies have to go through Disney distribution?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> Do your Aussie Studio Ghibli movies have to go through Disney distribution?


I think so and I think it sucks how that has to happen. I would rather learn Japanese and see it _without_ the subtitles. (I would never watch dubbed films.)


----------

